

How did StackOverflow.com get initial traction? - foxhop
http://russell.ballestrini.net/how-did-stack-overflow-get-initial-traction/

======
coolswan
Hm, the consistent story I've heard is SO initial traction = founder's
influential friends/contacts in the programming community.

~~~
tst
Totally, two well known blogs with a big community

